# Bag Recommendations



## fragilesi (Mar 14, 2016)

I've just been lucky enough to receive the new 100-400 lens for my birthday. Yay! Unfortnately it's just a bit too big for my existing bag. Does anyone have any recommendations for a good shoulder bag or backpack given I would be carrying:-

- One 70D body, normally attached to the 100-400 Mk II lens.
- One or two other smaller lenses, normally the 24-70 2.8 MkI L lens and the EFS 11-22 lens but possibly also the 135 F2 or other smaller lenses.
- A few of the normal extras like cards, small cleaning items, spare battery etc.

Emphasis on protection and freedom of movement if I am wearing it but still want to shoot.

Thanks for any suggestions or advice.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 14, 2016)

For that set of gear, my LowePro Flipside 300 would be a perfect fit.


----------



## Luds34 (Mar 14, 2016)

I realize you are looking for something to carry more of a complete kit. However, I am going to recommend a case I use for when I just need to run out the door with one of my longer lenses.

It's this Ape Case (Large)
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009KY5YYO?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=od_aui_detailpages00

For 40 bucks it's almost a no brainer for one to add to their bag collection. I use it with a Tamron 150-600, camera attached, however I need to reverse the hood. Otherwise it works great with a 70-200 with hood in place. In fact I used it just a week ago to do that configuration to shoot some kid dance shots. The bag has a nice strap and is relatively compact (sure it's quite long) and sits on the shoulder nicely.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 14, 2016)

Luds34 said:


> I realize you are looking for something to carry more of a complete kit. However, I am going to recommend a case I use for when I just need to run out the door with one of my longer lenses.



Nice case! For that purpose, I use Lowepro Toploader Pro cases (I have all three sizes) which accomodate a gripped body and attached lens, and allow attachment of another lens/flash case to the outside. Sometimes I use the longest case (75AW) with an attached standard zoom and another standard lens (e.g. 85L) tucked in the bottom with a divider between.


----------



## unfocused (Mar 14, 2016)

May not be what you are looking for, but wanted to call your attention to this:

A few months ago I picked up a Lowepro Nova Sport 35 L from Adorama on a closeout. http://www.adorama.com/LPNS35LGY.html?emailprice=t&sub=cpw-37168468&hotlink=t&svfor=5m&utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_source=rflaid62259

For $20 I figured I couldn't go wrong (at the time there was actually an additional rebate). It's turned out to be one of the best bags I've ever purchased (and I've bought a LOT of bags in my time). It's a shoulder bag, so it is not good for hiking, but if you want a quality, all purpose bag that can be easily reconfigured it's really an incredible buy. 

It's tall enough that the 100-400 II fits in it vertically (unmounted) and could fit horizontally if mounted.


----------



## neonlight (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi
I've used a Lowepro Flipside 400AW for the last three years I've had a 100-400 (Mk1). It's been great. Now has 580 flash, EFS10-22, 2x III and 100 f/2.8L macro, with 600D and 18-135 too. Gets heavy. When a strap broke (minor one) Lowepro replaced FOC. Recommended.


----------



## rfdesigner (Mar 14, 2016)

I bought myself a new bag a couple of weeks ago, got a lowpro BP250AW, which feels slightly tardis like.. officially a bag for mirrorless but it copes well with my 6D & it's hotshoe, but wouldn't handle a grip as well.

https://www.lowepro.co.uk/brands/lowepro/protactic/protactic-bp-250-aw/pd357/

I wanted soemthing that could handle a 70-200 or slightly longer as well as all my current kit.

Not saying this is what you should get, just saying I'm quite impressed..


----------



## fragilesi (Mar 14, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> For that set of gear, my LowePro Flipside 300 would be a perfect fit.



Excellent, I'll pm you my address and you can post it, thanks ;D

More seriously thanks that range looks very good. The 300 would definitely take the lens / camera combo attached?


----------



## fragilesi (Mar 14, 2016)

Luds34 said:


> I realize you are looking for something to carry more of a complete kit. However, I am going to recommend a case I use for when I just need to run out the door with one of my longer lenses.
> 
> It's this Ape Case (Large)
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009KY5YYO?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=od_aui_detailpages00



Thanks, that does look good but I tend to either go "loaded" or not at all. Which is probably silly because the majority of times I don't change lenses but it's always nice to have the options.


----------



## fragilesi (Mar 14, 2016)

unfocused said:


> May not be what you are looking for, but wanted to call your attention to this:
> 
> A few months ago I picked up a Lowepro Nova Sport 35 L from Adorama on a closeout. http://www.adorama.com/LPNS35LGY.html?emailprice=t&sub=cpw-37168468&hotlink=t&svfor=5m&utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_source=rflaid62259



Thanks as above I appreciate the suggestion but it's not what I am really after. That said, if that offer was available here in England I'd be tempted to get that as well.


----------



## fragilesi (Mar 14, 2016)

neonlight said:


> Hi
> I've used a Lowepro Flipside 400AW for the last three years I've had a 100-400 (Mk1). It's been great. Now has 580 flash, EFS10-22, 2x III and 100 f/2.8L macro, with 600D and 18-135 too. Gets heavy. When a strap broke (minor one) Lowepro replaced FOC. Recommended.



That range does look a good fit for me . . . thanks! Really useful to know that they back it up with good after-sales care too.


----------



## fragilesi (Mar 14, 2016)

rfdesigner said:


> I bought myself a new bag a couple of weeks ago, got a lowpro BP250AW, which feels slightly tardis like.. officially a bag for mirrorless but it copes well with my 6D & it's hotshoe, but wouldn't handle a grip as well.
> 
> https://www.lowepro.co.uk/brands/lowepro/protactic/protactic-bp-250-aw/pd357/
> 
> ...



Also very nice . . . looks like lowepro are the name to look out for! Thanks.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 14, 2016)

fragilesi said:


> More seriously thanks that range looks very good. The 300 would definitely take the lens / camera combo attached?



Definitely - it held my 1D X with 100-400 (MkI) before I sold that lens, and it holds my 1D X with the 70-200/2.8 II mounted, which is actually a bit longer than the 100-400 lenses. A typical load for me in that pack is either:

• 1D X with 70-200 II mounted; 24-70/2.8 II and Rokinon 14/2.8, with a 600 EX in the top pouch 
-or-
• 1D X with 24-70/2.8 II mounted; TS-E 17, TS-E 24 and 70-300L

In both cases, lens cleaning supplies in the zip pocket, a tripod (RRS TQC-14+ BH-30 LR) strapped on, and a water bottle in the side mesh holder.

I also have the Flipside 400 AW, and that holds the 1D X with 1 big white zoom (100-400/70-200 II/28-300/etc.) and 4-5 standard/black lenses, or 1D X with two big white zooms and 2-3 standard/black lenses.


----------



## rfdesigner (Mar 14, 2016)

fragilesi said:


> rfdesigner said:
> 
> 
> > I bought myself a new bag a couple of weeks ago, got a lowpro BP250AW, which feels slightly tardis like.. officially a bag for mirrorless but it copes well with my 6D & it's hotshoe, but wouldn't handle a grip as well.
> ...



You could try.

http://www.lowepro.com/bagfinder


----------



## Houndog (Mar 14, 2016)

I have a 100-400 II and 70D. I pack the lens in the case Canon provided and put it and my camera bag into a "school-type" backpack until I am ready to shoot. When not ready to shoot, I take the lens off the camera, attach caps, and put it into the Canon-provided bag.

I would be nervous packing it into much less than a form-fitted foam enclosure that could support the body and lens.


----------



## old-pr-pix (Mar 14, 2016)

Another LowePro alternative... I have the Flipside Sport 15L. My present load is 60D w/grip and tripod plate, mounted 100-400LMk1, 2 - 430EX flash, 100L macro, and 24-105L. I can easily exchange one 430 flash for another prime or my 15-85 zoom. Going up a size to the 20L would allow room for jacket, etc.

I think the waist belt is superior on the Flipside 300 neuro suggested, but I prefer the zipper opening to be against my back and not where it can snag on something (or someone can open it behind me). Also the Sport series has more of a cover flap over the outboard tripod, again less exposed to snag on something. YMMV.


----------



## slclick (Mar 14, 2016)

old-pr-pix said:


> Another LowePro alternative... I have the Flipside Sport 15L. My present load is 60D w/grip and tripod plate, mounted 100-400LMk1, 2 - 430EX flash, 100L macro, and 24-105L. I can easily exchange one 430 flash for another prime or my 15-85 zoom. Going up a size to the 20L would allow room for jacket, etc.
> 
> I think the waist belt is superior on the Flipside 300 neuro suggested, but I prefer the zipper opening to be against my back and not where it can snag on something (or someone can open it behind me). Also the Sport series has more of a cover flap over the outboard tripod, again less exposed to snag on something. YMMV.



I have the 15 Flipside Sport AW as well (one of many bags) I love it for so many reason not too mention it having a 1L bladder to sip from...but it does have a few minuses for me. If you arrange for the mounted lens padding to be centered down the bag's middle it leaves little room for anything on the sides of the lens. Because of this I usually have it configured to place the body in off to one side, thus leaving room for other lenses etc to the side of the mounted glass. The other thing is the chest strap, it's sliding mounts on both sides are too weak to allow for any flex on the strap when buckled. 

I have ended up using my ProTactic 350 far more often even though I can't drink from it nor slide it around to create a waist level work station. No, if they can make a ProTactic quality Flipside, I'd be in heaven.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 14, 2016)

old-pr-pix said:


> I think the waist belt is superior on the Flipside 300 neuro suggested, but I prefer the zipper opening to be against my back and not where it can snag on something (or someone can open it behind me).



Just to clarify: the hallmark of the Flipside series is that the main compartment opens on the flip-side (thus the name  ), i.e. the side against your back. AFAIK, every Flipside is like that (I know the Flipside 300 and 400AW are). That's one reason I prefer them – security, but also if you do lay it down to open the main compartment, the side that rests on the dirty ground is not the side that goes against your clothes!

Regarding the hip belt, I sincerely hope it's _not_ better on the Flipside 300, since it's just a nylon web strap with a buckle, no padding at all, so about the only thing worse would be complete absence! The 400AW has a much nicer padded hip belt like that found on a proper hiking (internal frame) backpack.


----------



## JPAZ (Mar 15, 2016)

FWIW:

Shoulder bags: I have a TT Retrospective 7 (the most comfortable shoulder bag I have ever used) and can put the 5Diii with a mounted 24-70 or 24-105 and a 17-40 or 16-35 f/4 and a third lens like a 70-200 f/4 IS in it. If I want to carry a bigger load on my shoulder, I also have a TT Citywalker. Can hold even more if your shoulder can handle it. I'd recommend both or either of these.

Backpack: I have a Guru Gear Kiboko 22. Got it for a great price last summer when it went on sale. It is a great backpack and holds a ton of stuff and is very customize-able. But, I don't really use it much and have not figured out just how to optimize it. Like everyone else, I am constantly looking at options. I just donated a bunch of old bags (too small for my present kit and just taking up space). Still looking for that "magic" backpack.


----------



## old-pr-pix (Mar 15, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Just to clarify: the hallmark of the Flipside series is that the main compartment opens on the flip-side (thus the name  ), i.e. the side against your back. AFAIK, every Flipside is like that (I know the Flipside 300 and 400AW are). That's one reason I prefer them – security, but also if you do lay it down to open the main compartment, the side that rests on the dirty ground is not the side that goes against your clothes!
> 
> Regarding the hip belt, I sincerely hope it's _not_ better on the Flipside 300, since it's just a nylon web strap with a buckle, no padding at all, so about the only thing worse would be complete absence! The 400AW has a much nicer padded hip belt like that found on a proper hiking (internal frame) backpack.


Duh, of course you are right. I did a quick search for Lowepro 300AW and got the Photo Sport 300AW version, not Flipside 300AW and just looked at the picture. Flipside Sport 15L hip belt is just a strap like the Flipside 300AW, but the Photo Sport 300AW has a padded waist belt.


----------



## LDS (Mar 15, 2016)

Give a look to the Tamrac (formerly Gura Gear) Corona, i.e. http://www.tamrac.com/collections/backpacks/products/corona-20


----------



## fragilesi (Mar 15, 2016)

All, thanks, I went for the 400AW in the end. From the video I saw it will fit easily on my back and just offers a bit more space and flexibility than the 300. I also one day may have saved up enough pennies to get the 70-200 2.8 too so it would be nice to include that too. I like the idea of a backpack for when carrying it all around between shooting rather than a shoulder bag - just personal choice.

And when my daughter wants to come out with me I can carry the second body.

Really appreciate all the hints and tips though. an excellent facet of this forum!


----------



## Luds34 (Mar 15, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Luds34 said:
> 
> 
> > I realize you are looking for something to carry more of a complete kit. However, I am going to recommend a case I use for when I just need to run out the door with one of my longer lenses.
> ...



Thanks, it's a very decent quality case construction wise, however it is light on extra storage, pouches, etc. Again, perfect for the purpose I bought it.

I'm actually eyeing the Lowepro Toploader Pro and the Think Tank Holster cases right now. I want something a little smaller for running out with just the camera + one smaller lens, like either the 100mm f/2.8L or the 135mm f/2L, especially with the lens hoods in place.

neuro, if you don't mind, how would a camera + 135mm + lens hood fit in your 75Aw? A little tight? Some extra space? Just right? Probably normal for around here, but I can get a tiny bit obsessive about having the right case for every type of outing.


----------



## Luds34 (Mar 15, 2016)

JPAZ said:


> FWIW:
> 
> Shoulder bags: I have a TT Retrospective 7 (the most comfortable shoulder bag I have ever used) and can put the 5Diii with a mounted 24-70 or 24-105 and a 17-40 or 16-35 f/4 and a third lens like a 70-200 f/4 IS in it. If I want to carry a bigger load on my shoulder, I also have a TT Citywalker. Can hold even more if your shoulder can handle it. I'd recommend both or either of these.



I too own the Retrospective 7 and it is a great bag. Shoulder/messenger style is typically the bag route I go, especially when I want to pack 2 or 3 primes. Sometimes I use one of the of lens slots to hold a little mirrorless like the M + 22 pancake. My only complaint with the Retrospective is that the very sturdy and decently wide footprint makes the bag feel bulky at times. I picked up a Timbuk2 Messenger bag (small) which I like for it's slimmer feel against the body. Of course it lacks all the wonderful compartments of the Think Tank and the retro canvas look/feel. So the Timbuk2 gets used on short day trips where the Retrospective is better for multi-day trips. It makes a great personal item carry on!


----------



## slclick (Mar 15, 2016)

Luds34 said:


> JPAZ said:
> 
> 
> > FWIW:
> ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 16, 2016)

Luds34 said:


> I'm actually eyeing the Lowepro Toploader Pro and the Think Tank Holster cases right now. I want something a little smaller for running out with just the camera + one smaller lens, like either the 100mm f/2.8L or the 135mm f/2L, especially with the lens hoods in place.
> 
> neuro, if you don't mind, how would a camera + 135mm + lens hood fit in your 75Aw? A little tight? Some extra space? Just right? Probably normal for around here, but I can get a tiny bit obsessive about having the right case for every type of outing.



Either of those lenses with the hood reversed fits in the Toploader Pro 65AW, although the 100L Macro is a tight fit (with my 1D X and 135L the camera back sits right at the brim, with the 100L it's about 1 cm above the brim but the lid can still be zipped closed without difficulty). Either lens with the hood in shooting position fits perfectly in the Toploader Pro 75AW (with my 1D X and 135L the camera back sits about 1 cm below the brim, with the 100L it's right at the brim).


----------



## Luds34 (Mar 16, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Luds34 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm actually eyeing the Lowepro Toploader Pro and the Think Tank Holster cases right now. I want something a little smaller for running out with just the camera + one smaller lens, like either the 100mm f/2.8L or the 135mm f/2L, especially with the lens hoods in place.
> ...



Excellent, thank you. That is exactly what I wanted to know. I was worried the 75AW might be a bit too big but it sounds like it is a near perfect fit for either of those lenses (those are some good size lens hoods after all).


----------



## slclick (Mar 16, 2016)

I gave my 2 cents to Maury over at Lowepro about a request for a Flipside style bag with ProTactic features such as strength, webbing/accessory mounts vents and padding (not too mention the mil style) and he directed me to the 400AW. Perhaps I should have written a ProTactic bag in a Flipside style because the 400 is not what I'm looking for, I don't want what they already make, I made a suggestion for a new model Maury!

If it's one thing I've learned at CR, it's photographers come here and tell manufacturers how they should make things just for our personal preferences, right?


----------



## old-pr-pix (Mar 16, 2016)

Luds34 said:


> ... I picked up a Timbuk2 Messenger bag (small) which I like for it's slimmer feel against the body. Of course it lacks all the wonderful compartments of the Think Tank and the retro canvas look/feel. So the Timbuk2 gets used on short day trips where the Retrospective is better for multi-day trips. It makes a great personal item carry on!


I too am a great fan of the Timbuk2 Messenger bags. I have xsmall, small and medium sizes. You indicated Timbuk2 didn't have compartments - are you using their regular messenger bag and not the Snoop camera inserts? I tend to move the Velcro partitions from one bag manufacturer to another to get just the right combinations. Timbuk2 is unique because their partitions are light blue versus the light grey of LowePro, Mountainsmith, etc. Too much gear, too many bags, too little time to just shoot!


----------



## slclick (Mar 16, 2016)

old-pr-pix said:


> Luds34 said:
> 
> 
> > ... I picked up a Timbuk2 Messenger bag (small) which I like for it's slimmer feel against the body. Of course it lacks all the wonderful compartments of the Think Tank and the retro canvas look/feel. So the Timbuk2 gets used on short day trips where the Retrospective is better for multi-day trips. It makes a great personal item carry on!
> ...



I have a Snoop bag and the fabric/velcro combo just isn't as grippy and long lasting as others such as Pelican, Lowepro and Incase just to name a few. The dividers on the Snoop do not stay put nor hold strong enough when you angle the bag with gear. I like the bag, just not the padded parts.


----------



## Luds34 (Mar 16, 2016)

old-pr-pix said:


> Luds34 said:
> 
> 
> > ... I picked up a Timbuk2 Messenger bag (small) which I like for it's slimmer feel against the body. Of course it lacks all the wonderful compartments of the Think Tank and the retro canvas look/feel. So the Timbuk2 gets used on short day trips where the Retrospective is better for multi-day trips. It makes a great personal item carry on!
> ...



My mistake, I forget you can get it without the camera "Snoop" insert. Yes, I bought it with the interestingly colored sort of powder blue insert and it works very well for my 6D and up to 3 lenses, ideally primes or smaller zooms like the 17-40, etc. What I poorly articulated was referring to little compartments for things such as filters, spare batteries, etc. and realistically, in comparison to the TT Retrospective bag, which is heavily loaded with such things.

But yes, I really enjoy the bag (zero buyer's remorse) and regularly reach for it running out the door with the camera and more then one lens.


----------



## Luds34 (Mar 16, 2016)

slclick said:


> old-pr-pix said:
> 
> 
> > Luds34 said:
> ...



I have no complaints on the fabric/velcro. However I agree on the dividers, they are a bit weak and trying to support the camera (face down) does allow the camera grip to sometimes bump into the lens to it's right more then I'd like. But for me, it came with the territory on what this bag represented, being more malleable, thinner, etc.

A buddy introduced me to Domke. I picked up the F-5XB to carry my mirrorless setup and really enjoy that bag. So anyone looking into shoulder/messenger bags I'd recommend taking a look at what Domke has to offer.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 16, 2016)

Luds34 said:


> A buddy introduced me to Domke. I picked up the F-5XB to carry my mirrorless setup and really enjoy that bag. So anyone looking into shoulder/messenger bags I'd recommend taking a look at what Domke has to offer.



As we drift further off topic  I'll add that I have a Think Tank Mirrorless Mover 20 for my EOS M kit, and it's great - holds the M2, M11-22, M18-55, M22/2 and a 270EX II perfectly with no wasted space.

As a side note, I'm a big proponent of bags that hold what you need to carry and nothing more – that's probably why I have so many!


----------



## 8fishes (Mar 16, 2016)

If you are looking for a messenger bag and not just a camera bag, there's an expensive option which is peak design's everyday bag.

I have it and I have mixed feelings about it. My main issue is that it's a shoulder carry which offers for quicker access, but if you go in heavy it's a lot of weight on one shoulder. There is an easy access top zipper on it, but if you load the bag up, it will actually make it highly inconvenient to use, and easier to pull the cover on and off to access the compartment.

It's not a great full duty camera bag, but it's main pros are:
It's smart looking. Can be used not as a camera bag (work/casual bag use option). Very adjustable. Holds laptops, but mainly designed for apple macbooks in mind. non-macbooks that fit are 13inch and down.


----------



## Luds34 (Mar 16, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Luds34 said:
> 
> 
> > A buddy introduced me to Domke. I picked up the F-5XB to carry my mirrorless setup and really enjoy that bag. So anyone looking into shoulder/messenger bags I'd recommend taking a look at what Domke has to offer.
> ...



Yes, my apologies to the OP. 

100% agree on bags carrying exactly what is needed. As an aside, I too have the Mirrorless Mover 20... and the Mirrorless Mover 10, Lowepro Dashpoint 20.

PSA: The Mirrorless Mover 10 fits the 6D + 40mm pancake as perfectly as that Dashpoint fits the M + 22mm pancake.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 16, 2016)

Luds34 said:


> PSA: The Mirrorless Mover 10 fits the 6D + 40mm pancake as perfectly as that Dashpoint fits the M + 22mm pancake.



...and the Lowepro S&F Utility Bag 100 AW fits the 1D X + 40mm pancake just as perfectly. 

Dashpoint 20 for the M+22, Dashpoint 30 for the M + 11-22 or M18-55.


----------



## JPAZ (Mar 16, 2016)

Luds34 said:


> I too own the Retrospective 7 and it is a great bag. Shoulder/messenger style is typically the bag route I go, especially when I want to pack 2 or 3 primes. Sometimes I use one of the of lens slots to hold a little mirrorless like the M + 22 pancake. My only complaint with the Retrospective is that the very sturdy and decently wide footprint makes the bag feel bulky at times. I picked up a Timbuk2 Messenger bag (small) which I like for it's slimmer feel against the body. Of course it lacks all the wonderful compartments of the Think Tank and the retro canvas look/feel. So the Timbuk2 gets used on short day trips where the Retrospective is better for multi-day trips. It makes a great personal item carry on!



I have used the Citywalker without the insert as a messenger bag. For travel, I can load the bag / insert with the DSLR attached to the 24-70, and the 100-400, 16-35, 430EXii, batteries, chargers, memory cards and then put the bag into my carry on duffle bag. When I arrive, I lighten the load and can carry the camera with 2 or 3 lenses using the insert or just the camera and a jacket or personal items as a messenger bag. Not perfect, but it gives me options. Another way to go is to just put the insert into your carry on luggage and the empty messenger bag folds into a relatively small item to pack. One option I have not tried is to put the insert into a backpack for travel then use the bag with the insert as a shoulder bag when I arrive. 

As many have mentioned, I also have 2 TT holsters, an F-Stop Loka with tow different ICU's for trekking, and a Mirorless Mover for my (very underused) M. Just got rid of a few sling bags (2 Lowepro and one Kata 3n1) and some older shoulder bags that were too small for what I now use. Still looking for the perfect way to carry my gear, as we all are.


----------



## dave61 (Mar 29, 2016)

Lowepro Protactic 450


----------

